# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Java 1.4.2/1.5.0 në Jaguar

## cunimartum

Sic dihet nuk ka mbi-datim per versionet 4 dhe 5 te Javes mbi MAC OS X Jaguar 10.2.3

Versionet me te fundit te shkarkueshem 1.4.2 dhe 1.5 jane vetem per OS X 10.3 Panther

Megjithate Developer SDK e sforcova te punoj duke hapur J*.pkg nga terminali dhe ndryshuar Scriptin ne Perl "VolumeCheck" , por  per JVM kjo nuk punon pasi mesa duket Panther ka disa nga librarite qe duhen per te punuar te cilat Jaguar s'i ka. 
Ka ndonje qe i ka rene rruga nga ajo ane ??

Nese e vetmja mundesi do jete te up-grade ne Panther, nese ndonje ka up-grade me pare, ka ndonje shans qe mos te me duhet te ri-instaloj/konfiguroj Tomcat dhe My-Sql  ??

----------

